# Can you see it?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I posted this for fun a couple days ago and thought I could turn it into a game. Here's the rules.

You post a picture of any animal that is camoflauged. If you think it might be too hard you can give a hint. 
When someone finds it, they will post the same picture with a red circle drawn around the animal.

Does that make sense?

I couldn't get the first picture to load so here it is. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=31361


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Then if I were the one finding it, I would post this.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

If I were right, I would then post a new picture. Make sense? Okay here is the first picture.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I see it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Fun! Ok.. I got one...


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I spent like ten minutes staring at that picture, Kylee. I can not see it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: ...it's super small...in the right bottom area...under the tractor. I tried to make the pic big enough so someone could see it...but it might just not be big enough. Anyone else give up?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooo I just found it! I can't circle it right now as I am not on a computer that can, but it is a teeny tiny little white rabbit or something isn't it? Under the back wheel of the tractor, but farther down?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep that's it!...it's not a rabbit though...it's a litle killdeer bird. :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh ok... LOL  Somebody else can take my turn if they want. I like finding the things better than posting new ones.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Try this one...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

my PC will not let me circle it, but is it the little chipmunk or ground squirrel in the middle?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I found it


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

oops sorry didn't see you post ! you won ! :greengrin:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, lol, this forum just showed me how much my husband is right.....I NEED GLASSES!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^LOL!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Yep, your turn Riley. It is a baby turkey.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OK try this one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it's a lizzard!! I can't circle it though


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok here is one!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

FOUND IT


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

yep! you did!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

YAY! Here's mine:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I found it! Iguana.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

yup! your turn


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

